

Day Jobs - DaniFong

Might anyone have any tips on finding day jobs which are not immoral, pointless, demoralizingly stupid, or energetically draining?<p>It's a rollercoaster. One minute, Google thinks I'm the hottest thing. The next, the interviewer is fired (literally), and I'm talking to interviewers claiming about my 'junior' status and how I haven't used Access.<p>I know that if I take a fulltime job, there won't be many hours left in the week for my own project. HAs anyone had any luck negotiating for a fulltime position, and then just dropping one or two days off the schedule?
======
ivankirigin
Do what you love. That's all that really matters.

Ask employees about their schedules, not HR folks. Catch them outside of the
formal interview if you can. You'll know if things are really flexible.

I wouldn't count on not working full time unless you're a contractor declared
to be part time.

If you can't get funding to go full time on your own project, nights and
weekends with a day job provide a pretty good amount of time.

Don't get a job that requires skills in MS tools. Period.

------
gscott
I suggest waiting and seeing if you get into YC but in case you don't and you
still need to eat (I like to eat too) then I would suggest looking on
Craiglist for a job.

If they really like you ask to see if you can work 3 weeks a month and take 1
week to work on your project in there office on there computer, that way you
are there available to them but they don't have to pay you.

That is what I am doing and if I get into YC I will be in a position to quit
entirely and only work on my project.

~~~
DaniFong
If I do get into YC, I still have _three months_ of expenses until the winter.
I don't have to funds to coast, and I don't want to put my project on hold,
either.

~~~
gscott
I forgot about the 3 months, at least do something that hones your skills.
Anything that makes you better will be worth the time plus you will make some
extra money.

------
schmoe
How about doing some consulting for a startup, maybe even one from a previous
YC round? You should be able to negotiate a pretty flexible schedule if you
have expertise they need.

~~~
DaniFong
I've started out looking to do just that. I'm amazed by how bright and
receptive these people are. It's a breath of fresh air.

